# Does this offend you?



## JM (Apr 12, 2009)

by Rolfe Barnard

John 6:59-61:
"These things said He in the synagogue, as He taught in Capernaum. Many therefore of His disciples, when they heard this, said, This is a hard saying, who can hear it? When Jesus knew in Himself that His disciples murmured at it, He said unto them, Does this offend you?"​
Does this offend you? Everything my Lord Jesus did when He was here in this world offended somebody — and you know He is still offensive today. He is the rock of offense (Romans 9:33). For instance, His birth in a stable in Bethlehem was offensive. My, my, the Lord of Glory has no business being born in a cow stall! And that is offensive even today! Also, His common heritage offended men. He didn't come from the high and mighty, and one person upon learning that Jesus was from the little province of Nazareth is quoted as saying, "Can any good thing come out of Galilee?" His death on the cross of Calvary was offensive then and it is offensive now (Galatians 5:11). His second coming is offensive to so many religious people. It was offensive then — and it is offensive today.

And here in our text we find that His preaching greatly offended people of His day. On many occasions when our Lord would speak, the people became so angry that they'd take up stones to stone Him. How then does the modern-day preacher hope to get along with the world and please the unsaved crowd, when they hated the Lord Jesus with such fury that they nailed Him to a cross? My dear friends, the world loves it own — it hates God's people — it always has and it always will. 

Listen to John 15:19, "If ye were of the world, the world would love its own, but because ye are not of the world, but I have chosen you out of the world, therefore the world hateth you."

Does This Offend You


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 12, 2009)

Very true!


----------



## DonP (Apr 12, 2009)

Love ol Rolphe

Loved listening to him preach. Except one sermon. 

5 Marks of a False Prophet. I was newly a 5 pointer and had been teaching the Holy Spirit booklet from CCC and giving people false assurance, carnal Chrisitian heresy etc. 

I was afraid God was going to kill me write there. 

Still repent to this day of teaching people that heresy


When this man preached people died. Like the man who would drive his tractor back and forth on the edge of his property behind the church building on the Lord's day. 

Or the 7 Deacons that were against his preaching for a revival. 

so he preached 7 funerals in 7 weeks along with the revival. I would have thot at least #7 would have repented after seeing the other six drop dead?

And when the town called him back to preach on hell because few were going to church anymore and many in town became sick and the radio station owner tried to shut him down but the manager said I don't care if they fire me, keep preaching in the air. 

Wow what an unction or something. 

Please Holy Spirit work through more of your ministers like that today!!


----------



## JM (Apr 12, 2009)

Br. Rolfe reminds me of my grandfather who would sit me on his knee when I was about 8 or 9 and make me read the Bible to him, it was like a forced march into the wilderness but now, I thank God for those times. I read the scriptures to my grandfather while he was dying in the hospital. Br. Rolfe even sounds like my grandfather.


----------

